# Runic Knights



## hostmolch (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Gamer,

mein (old school) Browserspiel geht nun in die Open Beta, es ist seit dem Dezember 2014 in Entwicklung wobei mit ca. 9 Monaten Pause.

URL: http://runic-knights.net

FB: https://www.facebook.com/runicknights

Wichtig ich allein entwickle dieses Spiel, ich will meine Coding Skills verbessern und etwas erschaffen wo andere auch Spaß dabei haben.
Daher kein Cashshop oder Ingame Währungen sondern komplett kostenlos.

Hier ein paar Infos zum Game:

Genre: 2d Fantasie/Strategie/MMO
Art: Simulation/Strategie/Handel/Kampf
Welt: für die Beta 5000 Felder, mit je einer Untermap (prozedural generiert)
Sprache: komplett in Deutsch und Englisch (weitere Übersetzungen möglich sollte sich jemand dazu finden)
Beschreibung: Jeder startet als Ritter mit einer Hand voll Ressourcen und einigen Runen zum Start, man kann eine Stadt gründen, Gebäude bauen, Gebiete einnehmen mit anderen Spielern handeln und natürlich Kämpfen.
Die namensgebenden Runen werden zum Kämpfen ähnlich wie bei Trading Card Games verwendet.

Spielinhalt:

Weltkarte erkundbar und (Tilebased)
Kuriere/Spione
Stadt mit 12 aufwertbaren Gebäuden und 96 Bauflächen
Marktplatz/Marktschreier
Schwarzmarkt
Handelskarawanen
Auktionshaus
Alchemie zu herstellen von Runen
Über 100 Runen (Kreaturen, Schilde und Angriffe) für den Kampf mit anderen Rittern
Arena
Turm des verlorenen Ritters (100 Level Rangliste gegen einen NPC wer höher kommt)
Diplomatiesystem/Gilden/Freundesliste
Taverne(Chat) + Arenachat und Gildenchat
Tägliche Erfolge (Über 50 Erfolge aktuell im Spiel)
10 Ranglisten
Über 150 Gegenstände
NPCs die Waren anbieten oder einen Überfall starten.
Welt/Server können ca. 500 Spieler spielen.
uvm...

Open Beta ist nun aktiv, viel Spaß.

LG
HM

Hier ein paar Bilder:

http://img.picshare.at/1452179597_wm.jpg
http://img.picshare.at/1452179166_wms4.jpg
http://img.picshare.at/1452179324_prismatic_dragon.jpg
http://img.picshare.at/1452179379_dungeonchest1.jpg


----------

